# Instalación de version especifica de paquete en gentoo

## terracenter

Buenas tardes.

Estoy retomando Gentoo como Sistema Operativo principal, y hasta el momento no he tenido que solicitar ayuda.

Pero ahora, quiero aprender a instalar por ejemplo mySQL 5.1 (necesito hacer unas pruebas con esta versión), por default se instala mariaDB y tambien postgrSQL 9.x por default instala 10.x

Pero creo que no he sabido preguntar eso en Google, ya que todo lo he visto no me ha ayudado mucho.

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y su valiosa ayuda

Freddy Taborda

Valencia - Venezuela

----------

## ek balam

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Cheat_Sheet#Package_installation_and_removal

----------

## quilosaq

La versión 5.1 de mysql no está en Portage. Quizá puedas instalarla usando layman y el ebuild que hay en el overlay no oficial mysql.

Postgresql v9 puedes intalarla (para una 9.6.*) con 

```
(root)# emerge -v dev-db/postgresql:9.6
```

----------

